# Glaubensfrage? Welches Netzwerkbetriebssystem?



## Slizzzer (28. Oktober 2002)

Moin!

Ich stehe vor einer schweren Entscheidung:
Ich soll hier in der Firma einen neuen Server besorgen.
Hardwareseitig kein Problem, da weiß ich was gut is .

Ich grüble nur über das zu verwendende Netzwerkbetriebssystem .
Bisher hatten wir Novell 5.0 im Einsatz. Funzt auch gut, doch da wir personalmäßig aufgestockt haben, brauche ich ohnehin neue Lizenzen, bzw. die vorhandene Lizenz geht an unseren Stammsitz zurück und wir kaufen/mieten eine neue.
Da ich den Admin hier nur nebenbai gebe, muß das ganze leicht zu konfigurieren, stabil und möglichst günstig sein.
Folgende Systeme stehen zur Wahl:

- Windoof 2000 Server
- Novell Netware 6
- Linux (Suse Office-Server?)

Preislich ist Linux natürlich ungeschlagen, es sei denn es rächt sich mit kryptischer Konfiguration!
Hier die Daten des Netzwerkes:

- 30 User (Win NT und 2000 PC's)
- Mail- und Internet über separaten Rechner (z.Zt. Ken!DSL)

Der neue Server soll also als File-, Print-, Mail- und Proxyserver fungieren.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Oktober 2002)

ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass firmen eher zu lizenzen von suse-distributionen greifen. suse gibt sich als firma schon sehr seriös und daher wird im professionellen bereich wohl verstärkt darauf zurückgegriffen.
bei suse lässt sich (dank yast) fast alles relativ bequem konfigurieren und einrichten. der nachteil ist allerdings der etwas höhere preis, den man für eine "professionelle" distribution zahlen muss.

ich persönlich tendiere eher zu redhat, da sich das auch noch relativ bequem einrichten lässt. eine "offizielle lizenz" kostet zwar auch um die 70 euro, aber man kann es auch kostenlos runterladen. ausserdem läuft redhat meiner erfahrung nach etwas stabiler als suse, aber das kann auch an meinem rechner liegen.

sehr stabil läuft debian, aber das ist auch etwas schwieriger zu konfigurieren, als die anderen distributionen. dafür ist es aber auch komplett umsonst.

zu den anderen distributionen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich diese nicht kenne.
alles in allem unterscheiden sich die einzelnen distributionen meistens nicht sehr voneinander, da sie alle einen linux-kernel benutzen und damit tcp/ip schon fest integriert haben. für welche man sich letztenendes entscheidet, ist wirklich eine glaubens- und geschmackssache.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. Oktober 2002)

Im Grunde genommen ist es egal was für ein Netzwerkbetriebssystem Du nimmst. Alle haben ihre Vorteile und ihre Schwächen.

Microsoft z.B. hat mit Win2k Server ein gutes OS geschaffen, aber es ist nicht mehr einfach nur "Klick-And-Run" sondern "Klick-Ausprobier-Fehler-Handbuch les-Seminar teilnehm-Immernoch Nix Kapier-Verzweiflung-Selbstmord" 

Nein, aber MS ist wirklich nicht mehr gerade einfach. Da Lob ich mir ein schönes Linux-OS, egal welche Distribution. Alle sind mittlerweile gut zu handeln.

Bei SuSE ist die grafische Oberfläche und die Möglichkeit "Klick-And-Run" zu nutzen inzwischen sehr weit ausgereift und man erlernt recht schnell was man zu tun hat, allerdings sollte man sich trotzdem mit der Materie auseinandersetzen.

RedHat bevorzuge ich momentan auch lieber als ServerOS und als Workstation (sofern ich nicht mal wieder Windoof zum entwickeln brauch ). Ist auch recht einfach zu bedienen und man findet mehr Tuts für RedHat als für SuSE.

Im Großen und Ganzen:
Egal was Du im Endeffekt einsetzt, alle sind nicht leicht zu erlernen. Vielleicht NT 4 noch, aber sonst...

Wenn Du Dich für Linux entscheiden solltest, dann stehen wir Dir hier gerne zur Verfügung Deine "Mission" als Admin zu bewältigen. 

digi


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Oktober 2002)

> sofern ich nicht mal wieder Windoof zum entwickeln brauch


dich kriegen wir auch noch.  

aber im serverbereich kann windows echt nicht mithalten. ich muss meinen windows-rechner mindestens einmal pro woche neu starten, weil die auslagerungsdatei zu gross ist. der linux-server läuft schon seit 5 monaten ohne pause.


----------



## JoelH (30. Oktober 2002)

*hmm,*

schonmal probiert einfach die Auslagerungsdatei auf einen bestimmten Wert zu begrenzen in den Einstellungen ?

Aber ich würd auch zu SuSE Enterprise tendieren, da haste guten Support, naja und es ist viel billiger ! Und über Stabilität muss man ja nicht reden, oder ?


----------



## Spacemonkey (8. Dezember 2002)

@Slizzer
Nichts gegen Dich aber ich verstehe nicht warum Firmen immernoch den Fehler machen und jemanden so nebenbei als Admin einsetzen.
Bei kleinen Firmen mag das ja noch funktionieren aber 30 Clients sind da schon etwas anspruchsvoller.
Schlage doch mal deinem Chef vor dich dauerhaft als Admin einzusetzen?

@asphyxia 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie du dein Windows installiert hast, aber bei uns in der Firma laufen zwei Win2000 Server schon seit mehreren Monaten stabil und ohne abstürze.

Ich denke mal bei einer Serversoftware kommt es einfach darauf an was man genau will!
Bei dir dürfte Linux aber eine gute Investition sein, oder habt ihr eine Datenbank, auf die ihr regelmäßig zugreift?

@Digi



> Nein, aber MS ist wirklich nicht mehr gerade einfach. Da Lob ich mir ein schönes Linux-OS, egal welche Distribution. Alle sind mittlerweile gut zu handeln.



Da kommt es aber wieder darauf an mit was man lieber arbeitet.
WEnn man dauerhaft mit Linux arbeitet dürfte es einfach damit umugehen, aber wenn hauptsächlich mit Windows arbeitet, dürfte es wesentlich einfacher sein einen MS-Server aufzusetzen als sich in Linux erstmal einzuarbeiten um ein sicheres und stabiles System zu bekommen.


----------



## Slizzzer (8. Dezember 2002)

Hi Spacemonkey!

Da haste recht: Eigentlich sollte es so sein, dass ich ganz und gar als Admin arbeite! Nur leider werde ich immer wieder vertröstet. Durch gestiegenes Arbeitsaufkommen muß ich immer an anderer Stelle einspringen. Das Resultat: Flickwerk! Ich hasse das auch, aber wenn ich meinem Chef bei der Arbeitsmarktlage in Norddeutschland mit Firmenwechsel drohe, fällt der wahrscheinlich vor Lachen vom Stuhl!

Aber das war ja hier nicht Thema .

Hab mal mit Solaris angefangen (Anfang der 90'er). Einiges erkennt man schon wieder unter Linux. Ich hab den Server jetzt geordert und mich mit Manuals und Howtos eingedeckt. Dazu ein frisches Mandrake 9.0. Sind ja bald "Weihnachtsferien". Da ham wir ja Zeit zum üben (Meine Frau möge es mir verzeihen!)


----------



## Spacemonkey (9. Dezember 2002)

Wenigstens mal einer, der das einsieht.
Dann viel Spaß damit.


----------

